# Realism in Terms of Cost of Living



## Passy (Jan 12, 2014)

After reading a few threads I have decided to post my thoughts on the 'realistic costs in Cyprus of Living'. Its fair to say that in general we do not realize how much we spend. Infact we are often surprised by the amount. In general it far exceeds what we plan to spend. I really feel that we have to as a responsibility help in this forum (as that is what it has been created for) not to paint an overly rosey picture of living costs. There are some expats that will have you believe that you can live on fresh air almost. The facts remain different with the cost of living in Cyprus and lack of employment being the main reason for Uk departures!. Employment is dire!!. The youth rate of Unemployment is 40 percent currently!. So its really difficult. And even if your lucky the salary is illegal in the UK. Whilst......

Cyprus is becoming slowly more and more in terms of price similar to the UK. 

Living and Surviving are two different matters. There are many expats who simply survive. And badly at that. The British expats are probably the way poorer of the bunch. Especially when one factors in the Chinese and the Russians who spend 'healthy amounts on life'. The Brits are more concerned in getting a buy one and get the other free...

If one is going to rent a 3 bed typical family detached house then one can expect to spend 12k per year on rent and upkeep of its pool, and garden expenses. Especially if one cannot do the pools and gardens yourself. There are hidden costs fellow patriots!. Such as pools and water!. As we in the UK have never probably had pools due to the climate, you can bet that it is a 150 euros pm extra if you have to get it cleaned and the water it burns up. Another thing is that rental properites hardly have all and everything you desire to have in them. Old sun loungers that need replacing, or curtains that you may want to hang up, bedding linen, kitchenware, etc etc. That all will be dead money as you will not take them with you.

Internet is more expensive in Cyprus. Almost 90 euros pm for 32mbits.
Food and supermarkets do not have the leverage that Uk markets have and sometimes can work out more expensive. The petrol is cheaper but its neither free. And the topic of cars well there is too much good advice on this forum with regard to cars and they are yes more expensive.

Its fair to say that as a family of two with kids who have flown the nest we spend 300-400 euros pw on living costs. We do not rent. Thats 1200-1600 pm. Had we the need to rent then we would be looking at a total of 2200-2600 euros p month. Which is 26k-28k per year. Or Roughly round that figure. We do not drink Pinot Noir or eat Aberdeen Angus steak from Butcher Boy either!. Its basic. Not that we cannot if we so choose but we prefer to keep matters simple. 1 night a week for a meal. A few Bbq pw no hosting parties or rides in yachts lol)).

On average we spend per year 25-30k euros. And that is basic living. Things for the house, insurances, etc etc. As Cyprus is getting on par with the UK then you should frankly use your head. In fact its more expensive. Way more. Because the benefits and work system is not here. 

And the snag of the matter is that because it has that 'feel' to it, you tend to go out more and spend more when you are not working!!. 

Sorry to put the damper on any aspirees of getting away with a British Buy One get one Free 1k a month for 2 people lot. But this aint the Cyprus of the 80s. Despite its one to many a crisis.

Goodluck


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Sorry but you really are talking a lot of bull.
We spend nothing like that and we have business costs and pay social and private health insurance even though we qualify for free healthcare.
We have a thirsty vehicle which is used a lot so that adds up.
Our internet and telephone expenses are €48 per month.
You obviously have a totally different view on what a decent standard of living is than most of us.

If you took the time to read through some of the threads on this forum you will see how often we discourage people from coming here if we feel their expectations are unrealistic but you are way overboard with your comments.

We all want to make sure that people don't make a huge mistake and even with the advice given some still come but being so overboard with your comments helps absolutely no one.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Incidentally you go on about jobs.
If you took the time to read the threads you will see that we always try to discourage anyone who needs to work from coming here. We have done so even before the present jobs crisis. 
We always say that Cyprus is great for those who are retired on enough pension to make ends meet but not for working families.


----------



## Blondieashton (Apr 8, 2012)

Wow Passy I find your comments unrealistic and as Veronica has said unhelpful, not to mention a little insulting to ex pats that already live in beautiful Cyprus. We researched as many have before us the cost of living and believe me we thought long and hard before committing to the move. Unemployment is dire yes it is everywhere, benefits system not like the UK ? if people want benefits they move to the UK not away from it. As for yourselves spending 300E to 400E a week, blimey thats a kings ransom out here. We moved here to escape the attitude of "I can't manage" because most people in the UK that moan don't have a clue about real life, it would seem that some of them have moved here.
In the UK a standard 3 bed detached house with pool would cost around £2500 to£3000 per month, we like so many other people are renting a 2 bed comfy apartment for half of what we spent on an old fashioned 2 bed bungalow in a not very nice area in England. We buy local produce not imported foods and we have not been out for a meal since arriving over a month ago. How long is it since you were in the UK ? A meal out in UK for 4 people without drinks is approx £100 with drinks upto £200, council tax in our old property was £140 per month and rising, fuel is about the same but everything here is closer so we save on mileage. Internet and telephone here 42E, UK cost us £100 monthly with basic TV package. Tax allowance UK £9500 approx , here 19500E but we could live on12,000E here. Electric was on a par but UK have just raised 10/15%, Water is 3 times the cost of what it is here.
I would advise anyone moving to any country to do their research and join a forum that is as helpful as this one, Veronica gave us invaluable help. Negativity is a horrible thing to pass on and an insult to Cypriot people or any people in their native country if compared to a visitors own country. My conclusion is that you are not very realistic !


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

25-30k is 480-570 per week. Who in the world needs that much to live on


----------



## IDB01 (Apr 12, 2013)

"25-30k euros for basic living", what complete nonsense. So many people post on this and many other forums and do very well on so very much less. I would ignore the OP


----------



## Passy (Jan 12, 2014)

I am sorry to post this. But my comments are not unhelpful. They are in my opinion a true reflection of what is needed. That figure that I quoted was also taking into account not only expenditure but the kinds of money set aside that one needs in terms of emergencies etc. 

So what are you saying?. All of you?. That 24k is enough for two people to live on for a year? and pay your rent!. Do your maths.

12k per year is normal for a 3 bed detached rental home with bills.
12k for living expenses.

That is 6k per person. Below the minium wage in the UK. Can you honestly say hand on heart that 12k is enough for a couple to live on for a whole year??. Taking into account here not only the bare essentials of Food, Petrol, Telephone, Internet, Etc. But also having money to actually do things?????.

There seems to be a club gang on this site. All in the same sort of boat lot. Sorry but it seems to me that all of the people who have answered my comments are simply 'surving' not living.


----------



## Passy (Jan 12, 2014)

Your life must be miserable..You seem to be the type who needs to check his change after a newspaper purchase. A good litmus test for you is do you know what Pinot Noir even is??? without the research lol


----------



## Passy (Jan 12, 2014)

You must be constantly having to think if you can afford things. If you think that 300-400 euros is enough for you and your partner to live on. Miserable..


----------



## IDB01 (Apr 12, 2013)

Passy,
I'm not in a 'club or gang' and I don't believe I have exchanged posts with the others in this thread - don't feel like people are ganging up. 

The forum is for an exchange of views and information. As a starting point I know people who live in nice rented property in Cyprus for 500 euros pm or less, that is detached 3 bed with a pool in the Paphos region. The market is flooded with property and landlords will accept offers. 

In Eastern Cyprus this is typical of such property To Rent with FSB Properties, Rental 3 Bed Villa - Kapparis / € 550 (Cyprus) although in the depressed market you can purchase for around 110k euros, so rental can be a short term view. In the west of the country rentals command slightly more ( IMHO ) probably between 500-600 euros per month. This is a nice although slightly secluded example of what is possible http://www.mrrent-paphos.net/display_listing/482/__Sea_Caves.html . 

Electricity in the height of summer is probably 120 Euros pm for air con, pool chemicals and elec for the pool pump combined are from 60 pm . This should reduce as the season cools and pool filtration is reduced in frequency 

No one can say for certain what is a comfortable living standard, each member of the forum will have a budget that they work to or within. You posted a view don't be surprised or upset if some disagree, it's not a gang view just an exchange of opinion.

idb


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

No one here struggles or has a miserable life, (I know because I know many of them ofline) We have a generally good standard of living and can enjoy some of the finer things in life. The fact that we perhaps don't have the sort of income you obviously have dosn't mean we are miserable.
You seem to have come onto this forum just to let everyone know that you are stinking rich and we had better not disagree with your views.
Well I've got news for you Passy, all you are doing is putting everyones backs up.
I assume that you will never want to lower yourself to attending one of our regular lunchtime meets. After all you wouldn't want to be caught slumming with the likes of us would you.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

What a shame we are not allowed to post links to *y*r*s *i*i*g, where such an attitude would be welcomed and where the unthinking gather to chew the fat.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

On relflection I think it's time to close this thread before it gets out of hand.
I think everything that needs to be said on both sides of the argument has been said.


----------

